# Hubby's 2nd attempt-colonoscopy



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

My poor hubby is scheduled for the second attempt on 2/5/07, and I'm worried that the 2nd attempt will kill the poor guy!He tried with the 2 bottles of Fleet Phosphosoda but can't keep it down (he's a sipper, I'm a gulper; even sipping it, it came back up). He actually tossed up part of the first bottle and didn't really take too much of the second. He says it's the taste that gags him, and I think we can certainly understand that! (I find it amusing that Fleet actually has the Phososoda in 'unflavored' now...I wonder how many of the big exec's at Fleet actually TRIED IT to see how unflavored it was!) They rescheduled, naturally (I wonder if he hadn't have told the Dr that he didn't finish the prep, if they would have done it anyways). I told him to tell the Dr. that he can't drink the stuff, and here was their alternative (if I can remember it all! I don't have the sheet in front of me, so I'll write in later with the whole shebang). For the prep day, 2 Dulcolax Pills in the a.m., at some point a bottle of the magnesium citrate (the one that looks like an old glass bottle of 7 Up), a prescription of Halflytely (I think he's only supposed to take half of it), then 2 more Dulcolax pills at night! Is it just me or is that a LOT? I'm so concerned that the poor guy is going to be doubled over in cramps and in misery all day and night (my tummy is very sensitive; I can't even take Dulcolax, even thought it's supposed to be one of the most gentle laxatives out there). I'm going to tell him to ask the Dr about the Miralax prep to see if it might be easier on him. Also, has anyone had good or bad issues with the Visicol pills? I know it's a lot of pills for him to take, but since it's mainly the taste of the fluid preps he can't get past, I'm wondering if it would be better for him. Any thoughts? Thanks all!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I am IBS D and could not get the Halflytely down.It was like drinking sea water with a twist of lemon....seriously.I called the doc on prep day and they instructed me to take 4 Dulcolax, and in 4 hours take 4 more, and drink lots of fluids.


----------

